# Friction hitch slips



## minuteman tree (May 8, 2012)

Hey guys,
I recently purchased a 10mm ocean eye and eye to use with my 13mm Samson goldstreak. I use a Swabich hitch. Weighing 254 lbs, I tried adding an extra wrap, but it still slipped. I also have an 8mm ultratech cord, but it grabs so tight I have a hard time descending. So... Today I ordered a 10mm beeline black from Sherrill to try. Any suggestions? Maybe a different hitch? 

Thanks,

Zack


----------



## Tree Pig (May 8, 2012)

minuteman tree said:


> Hey guys,
> I recently purchased a 10mm ocean eye and eye to use with my 13mm Samson goldstreak. I use a Swabich hitch. Weighing 254 lbs, I tried adding an extra wrap, but it still slipped. I also have an 8mm ultratech cord, but it grabs so tight I have a hard time descending. So... Today I ordered a 10mm beeline black from Sherrill to try. Any suggestions? Maybe a different hitch?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



I love the distel give it a shot. Are you sure your tying schwabisch correctly? Make sure you dress the hitch. You may want to try different lengths of cord also, the length of the tails can affect how a hitch grabs.


----------



## freeweight (May 8, 2012)

did a open system slip ? 

advanced hitched are cool and all but little overrated if u ask me


----------



## minuteman tree (May 8, 2012)

I use a hitch climber set up and was tying the hitch as I was shown. Ill give the distel a shot.


----------



## limbwalker54 (May 9, 2012)

As for freeweight.....advanced hitches that self-tend with a nice little pulley are excellent for reducing fatigue and the number of actions required to move around in a tree. Think about it: With your traditional Ddrt closed system: Grab, pull, thrust, then awkwardly move the knot up. SHHHH Yes, I know, you can do it fast, so can I, but that's not the point...its the lack of fluid motion.....

With an open Ddrt and a nice "advanced" hitch......like a VT..... its Grab, and Pull.......you can thrust if necessary but its not always necessary......oh, and the knot just moved up for you, and re set it self....ain't that puuuurdy?

I've now thrown my lanyard and started my saw while you're still setting your knot or moving it up.....and all with a smile.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## oscar4883 (May 9, 2012)

I like knots on my hitch cord so I can adjust the length to what I have found works well for me. Like SOM mentioned try adjusting the tail length. Distel is a good hitch. So is the VT. I use the XT and it is real nice. It sets very reliably like the Distel and it is not to grabby.


----------



## beastmaster (May 9, 2012)

Make sure your tying it right and keep adding loops tell it holds you. I use a Vt to attach to other ropes to lift loads with a double pulley system and it lifts a lot more then your 245lbs without slipping. Just a matter of dialing it in. Nice thing also about a hitch climber system is they can pull you up from the ground if you can get the groundies to do it for you that is. :biggrin:


----------



## freeweight (May 10, 2012)

that can be done by adding a pully under my blakes ,same end result and u know what ,i dont have to adjust my glasses to see the small @ss e2e cord.....or buy vaseline to put on my pointer finger and thumb after i descend since they will be burnt to ell


----------



## beastmaster (May 10, 2012)

I use to use a split tail with a blakes hitch, nothing wrong with that at all. I used a really short tail so the knot was in close tight, I do think I have way more control at my finger tips with a Vt. Personal preference I guess, but the pulley to advance your knot no matter what system your using is a no brainer. If your not using one your cheating your self and making your job harder then it has to be.


----------



## freeweight (May 10, 2012)

different strokes i guess.....

i just really dislike the extra equipment needed for advanced hitches ,just like it simple


----------



## cjtreeclimber (May 16, 2012)

Some of the best and most competitive tree climbers use the hitch climber set up. I'm a new climber that's about to try out that vt prussic knot. I've been using that Swabich for a good while. I skipped out on using the eye and eye because I didn't have that extra 25 bucks for a silly small piece of rope but instead I went on found some stuff that was 5,000 pounds tensile strength (I don't recommend using cheap rope!!) and cut it at the right length, then used two scaffold knots (with an extra loop) to attach it to my biner. With some adjustments and another loop in my prussic knot I had that thing running smooth! Also watched some vids on how quick these guys traverse through the trees and it’s amazing when you get it going right. SO WITH ALL THAT SAID MY POINT IS: Just experiment with another loop or two on your prussic or a different prussic knot or even different length or width of cord and learn how to get your prussic knot working for you. Maybe you will get a good workout by the time you decide to install a pulley :cool2:


----------

